# Favorite Frog? *Warning Not a Fair Qustion*



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, I realize this isn't really a fair question to ask of anyone here, but I'm going to do it anyway: What is your favorite frog?

I did a quick search and didn't find a thread of this kind so I thought it might be interesting to start. I was thinking people could post their *one* favorite frog, along with *one* picture that exemplifies or does best justice to the frog. Additionally, maybe people could post some info about the frog that highlights some of its finer points, especially those that we can't know just by seeing the picture -- I know there are some frogs that other people love, and I just don't get it; perhaps I have been looking at the wrong pictures or don't understand its charm in person.

I think this might help some of the newer or more intermediate members have a fuller understanding of some morphs or frogs, plus it's just interesting to see everyone's frogs!

So I guess I'll go first.

My favorite frog is *Ranitomeya vanzolinii*.

The original picture that I saw of this frog that really captivated me was one posted in the Frog-A-Day Thread, but I didn't have the foresight to save it to my computer, and now it seems to have disappeared into the depths of the internet. The following picture is still pretty incredible, and does a good job capturing the frog.









[*NOTE: this is not my own image, but rather from www.dendrobates.org apparently by Mark Pepper*

Obviously, I think this is a beautiful frog; I especially like the regularity (and oftentimes symmetry) of the spots on the back, and the amazing contrast between the yellow gold of the dots, the smooth black and the bright blue of the legs.

Additionally, in my experience, this frog has been pretty bold (which contradicts some of what I had heard about it), consistently visible and utilizing the entirety of the vertically-oriented vivarium. This frog has also been hearty and reasonably forgiving, which is always a plus.

Also -- and I forget where I read this -- I have heard that these frogs specifically are monogamous, which is a very unique trait, not just among frogs but in most of nature as I understand, which I think is really interesting.

Lastly, the shape and typical coloration of its face makes me think it's smiling (I think it looks similar to that of a standard lamasi).

This frog has plenty more merits, but I think that's a pretty good introduction to why it's my favorite. What's yours?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

my favorite has been lehmanni since i was 4. but now there are a lot of new frogs coming in that are pretty amazing. like benedicta, veradero imis and southern variabilis. and i really like the koi histos (or sylvaticus?). so maybe itll change! especially since you cant get lehmanni.

for behaviour i like leucs and the southern variabilis.

there is a poll called "what species do you covet the most" that you should look for.


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

I've seen that thread, I guess I sort of thought of that as "which rare frog do you wish was in the hobby." It seemed more about rarity, which doesn't always equate to favoritism.

All of the frogs you mentioned are beautiful though; I especially like the benedicta


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

My favorite frog that I own is probably the Veradero.... I love the call, I love the brilliant color, I love that they're just as bold as my leucs.

My favorite frog of all time has got to be the benedicta.... Just look at it... it's incredible.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Its definately a tie between veradero imitator and standard lamasi. I love the combination of orange and blue in the imi and also that it is easier to care for, and from what I have gathered from other people's posts they are apparently much more bold than the lamasi's. They're also a lot less money


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

My favorite frog is Dendrobates leucomelas, hands down. Colorful, bold, active, loud, and relatively easy to breed - what more could you want?


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Phyllobates aurotaenia for me. I absolutely love their call and watching them feed is very entertaining.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, out of the Auratus, Leucs. and Azureus that I`ve had/have, I think I would pick Azureus.
You just can`t beat a blue frog!

John


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

either Ranitomeya sirensis
or white foot histo / sylvatica
AWESOME!!


not my pics (sorry if they are yours and i stole them, but there aren't many good ones) 

sirensis is from dendrobates.org by jason brown

sylvatica is by Daniel Mejia taken from tree of life web project


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

All of the above listed frogs are great!

Smack - I LOVE all of the veradero pictures that have been posted lately. I can only imagine how much better they look in real life!

I agree John, it's tough to beat a blue frog; Azureus has a special place in my heart as it was the first dart I'd ever seen, and sort of got me into the hobby in the first place.

James - The sirensis is quite beautiful; that is a great photo you've found.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

bgcabot said:


> Smack - I LOVE all of the veradero pictures that have been posted lately. I can only imagine how much better they look in real life!


They kind of remind me of the lowland fants. They look really nice in the pictures, but photos can't capture the metallic coloring in real life. Think of all that orange coloring being much more metallic.


----------

